# Show Brag for Mona



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi there 

Just liketo let you know my blue girl mona made her 1st show appearance and did very well indeed 



On a bit of a high as Mona won her open class but only 4 in it but in other classes she got 2 more 1st as well as a 2nd in a class of 14 and a 3rd and a 4th in 2 other classes so well and truly pleased.

Chat soon 

Alan x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That's EXCELLENT, Weldone


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS....Well done.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Many thanks for your kind comments

Alan


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,
Thats a brilliant result, an open class win out of four is something to be very proud of, the side classes were good too but the open result is the important one.

Well done to Mona and yourself.

Izzie


----------



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

hi, well done to yourself and mona.
i was wondering if you could help me out, the woman i bought my cat from 2weeks ago to her to the show yesterday, she won best of breed and open first, what does open first mean?
iv never been to a show and dont understand what it is my cat has won. could you please tell me? thankyou,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Open classes are classes with cats all of the same breed / colour.

You may have an open class of british blues like mona is. Then all the birtish blues compete for 1st in the open.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

_CONGRATULATIONS....Well done._


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Fantastic results there, well done x


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

Greattttt Result well done
:thumbup1:


----------



## BlueStorm (Feb 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS.......Glad you had a good day! x


----------

